# Gisi Style Segmented Pens



## Jerry B (Mar 17, 2016)

@rockb asked me to post some of the segmented blanks I've been making and thought I'd share here with everyone else.
Since most of you know I'm currently unable to turn myself,
these have naturally been turned by friends and other pen turners mainly from Facebook
(although there are a couple members here that have turned, or are waiting to turn a couple)
some of these ya'll have seen before, some are newer that I've been saving to my portfolio.
most of the woods used have come from the generous members here 

Jr George turned by Dan Pompe :






Panda turned by Garrett Nanninga :


 

Panda turned by Jon David Jones :





Jr Antony turned by Jon David Jones :


 
Jr George turned by Jon David Jones :




Jr Antony turned by Michelle Ferrarra :


 

Panda turned by Steve Kondo :





Jr George turned by Steve Kondo :


 

and another Panda turned by Steve Kondo :





an Elegant Monarch turned by Daniel Maloney :


 

I've also got a couple turned by our very own Matt Sprunger, have to copy and sort out his images (unless he'd like to post them here himself ..........

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2016)

Incredible collection of segmented pens -- a lot of work on all of these, and it paid off. They're lovely to behold. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerry, I always enjoy seeing your blanks!

Since you mentioned mine, here are the couple pics I have. Had them handy on the computer, so I'll save you a couple steps, lol. This one's been seeing good use and has been in my pocket a lot lately!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rockb (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow Jerry @JerryB those are works of art. Thanks for showing them to us...beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks guys, kudos goes to the people who've actually turned them,
** disclaimer ** I'm responsible for the blanks themselves, I have no control over mis-alignment of segments when assembling LOL, or the finishes applied
But I must say, even tho I'm biased, these guys did a great job making the pens themselves 

Thanks Matt, those are actually better pictures than the ones I have, will save them and add to your folder,
gonna have to include those on the sample page I send out with my instructions 

Am happy to say, with all the blanks (and a few pens I turned myself) that I've been posting on Facebook in the last year, 
it has generated a lot of interest in the groups, and gotten more people to try to make these, most with moderate to absolute success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> I have no control over mis-alignment of segments when assembling LOL



Yeah, I was not a happy camper when mine didn't line up perfectly straight, lol! Checked the chuck I used to hold the blanks for drilling and found some serious runout in my chuck. I had checked that same chuck several months prior and it didn't have a problem, so now I gotta figure out how to get rid of the runout in my chuck. 

Don't know if you saw my post in my thread on my pen about my other big problem.  I sure felt like a schmuck after that one - but was glad I was able to save it! 

Oh, and Katy hasn't stolen it yet! (Except once - but only for a few minutes to write something, then it went back into my pocket.)


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2016)

Those are beautiful! I remember admiring the Gisi pens when I was active on IAP, and these are every bit as handsome as what I remember.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 17, 2016)

Phenomenal looking blanks and the resulting pens. They r really pieces of art. How long does it normally take to create one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerry those are fantastic, and I am even the President of ASTA (not the famous dog - the _Anti Segmented Turnings Association_). My favorite blank by far is the one turned by Michelle Ferrarra. Two questions:

1) What type of wood and dye was used to make the blue wood? 
2) Can you replicate a few blanks like that for me? 

Excellent work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 17, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Checked the chuck I used to hold the blanks for drilling and found some serious runout


That's primarily the reason I strongly suggest drilling from both ends, a little more than 1/2 way each side,
it will minimize the chances of any drift or run-out making any barely noticeable 
most people don't realize the drift they have in either chuck when drilling, or their drill press itself ........
with a normal chunk of wood, it doesn't matter, but in an application like this, makes all the difference in the world.



Ben Holt said:


> How long does it normally take to create one


Depends on the day and how I feel .... on a good day with minimal pain, I can create a set of blanks in about 3-4 hours,
have had a couple bad days where after 6 hours and not finished, I set aside until the next day .
I think the thing that really takes the longest, is trying to determine which woods I want to use .......
sometimes it's not a good thing to have plenty of stock and a plethora of species to choose from

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Jerry those are fantastic, and I am even the President of ASTA (not the famous dog - the _Anti Segmented Turnings Association_). My favorite blank by far is the one turned by Michelle Ferrarra. Two questions:
> 1) What type of wood and dye was used to make the blue wood?
> 2) Can you replicate a few blanks like that for me?



Thanks Kevin, I appreciate the kind words 
1. the blue isn't wood, it's acrylic ... custom poured PR, I have a local friend make custom colors for me
2. I have a policy to not remake anything exactly as another piece, so people can tell their customers they're getting a one of a kind product
but I could sure make a couple that are very similar in appearance, yet still be a one of a kind custom set.
Just lemme know if you're interested

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> Just lemme know if you're interested



I have already let you know. Let's work out the details in a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> That's primarily the reason I strongly suggest drilling from both ends, a little more than 1/2 way each side,
> it will minimize the chances of any drift or run-out making any barely noticeable
> most people don't realize the drift they have in either chuck when drilling, or their drill press itself ........
> with a normal chunk of wood, it doesn't matter, but in an application like this, makes all the difference in the world.



I'll have to remember that about drilling from both ends - I don't remember reading about that before, but I'll certainly do that on the next set of blanks I'll eventually get from you! (I will also eventually have a collet chuck, which will make such work more precise, especially since I'm planning to take the jump into kitless/bespoke pen making later this year.)


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 17, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I'll have to remember that about drilling from both ends - I don't remember reading about that before


 
It was there, top section, drilling/turning ...... but you had an initial version of instructions, I have since modified them so people wouldn't take them as suggestions, but more as a definite "need to follow"
I know the instruction page looked a little long and could be confusing, I was just trying to cover everything that _could_ go wrong and how to prevent it 

As for what I talked to you about previously ........... what's Katy's favorite colors ??


----------



## Sprung (Mar 17, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> It was there, top section, drilling/turning ...... but you had an initial version of instructions, I have since modified them so people wouldn't take them as suggestions, but more as a definite "need to follow"
> I know the instruction page looked a little long and could be confusing, I was just trying to cover everything that _could_ go wrong and how to prevent it
> 
> As for what I talked to you about previously ........... what's Katy's favorite colors ??



Man, I really need to work on my reading comprehension, LOL! I read through the instructions several times and must've missed that part - I was probably reading them too fast or too late at night. I definitely won't make the same mistake twice.  Katy's favorite color is orange and, surprisingly, I haven't made her an orange pen yet, even though she's got about 2 dozen pens that I've made.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 18, 2016)

Interesting?

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2016)

Awesome blanks and pens Jerry ! Hope you get all that health stuff taken care of soon so u can get back at it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

